# Paphiopedilum ???



## Paphiolive (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello,

Do you can identify this flower ?
I thank you.

Olivier


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

sukhakuli x wardii?


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 5, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> sukhakuli x wardii?



Right on Ed, my guess too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2013)

Make that three.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree. Its name would be Paphiopedilum Saiun.


----------



## Paphiolive (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks for your identification.

Regards

Olivier


----------

